# Boot Problem Win10 Ssd



## Piti49 (24. Februar 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Ich habe mein System komplett neu aufgesetzt. Ich hatte vorher win10 und jetzt auch wieder. 

Nun gibt es folgendes Problem,
wenn ich den Rechner runterfahre und ihn dann wieder einschalte, kommt nur ein schwarzes Bild mit weißem Strich nach dem BIOS.  Wenn ich den Rechner allerdings ausschalte indem ich den Power Knopf gedrückt halte geht er auch wieder normal an.

Schnellstart deaktivieren hab ich versucht, boot über den Installations Stick auch , sowie komplette neu Installation mit und ohne andere Laufwerke, es ist immer das gleiche.

Vielleicht weisst jemand woran es liegen kann


----------



## eMJay (25. Februar 2017)

Ahci Modus aktiviert? 
Sitzt die SSD im richtigen Slot sata 1 bzw. 0?
Irgend ein USB Stick oder ähnliches am Rechner angeschlossen?


----------



## Piti49 (25. Februar 2017)

Hallo danke für die Antwort. 
Ja ahci Modus aktiviert, alles schon abgestöpselt inklusive hdmi Kabel zum tv. 
Sata 0 ist primäre Platte.

Ich stehe einfach auf dem Schlauch. Da der Rechner wenn er dann nach dem Reset hoch fährt dies auch unglaublich schnell von statten geht. Nur verfliegt der Effekt wenn man jedes mal zwei mal starten muss.


----------



## Piti49 (25. Februar 2017)

Hallo danke für die Antwort. 
Ja ahci Modus aktiviert, alles schon abgestöpselt inklusive hdmi Kabel zum tv. 
Sata 0 ist primäre Platte.

Ich stehe einfach auf dem Schlauch. Da der Rechner wenn er dann nach dem Reset hoch fährt dies auch unglaublich schnell von statten geht. Nur verfliegt der Effekt wenn man jedes mal zwei mal starten muss.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte so ein Problem mal durch:
1. Eine DVD im Laufwerk, die nicht richtig lud und den Bootvorgang dadurch in Endlosschleife hielt
2. Diverse, angesteckte USB-Geräte


----------



## eMJay (27. Februar 2017)

Ich hab das wenn ich einen microSD Adapter ohne der Karte reinstecke.


----------



## Piti49 (27. Februar 2017)

Das ändert alles nichts. 
Erstmal helfe ich mir damit , dass ich den Strom nach dem runterfahren komplett abschalte. Dann geht es beim nächsten mal hochfahren ganz normal.

Ich vermute es hat irgendwas mit dem runterfahren selber zu tun. Das irgendwas zwischengespeichert wird oder falsch angelegt wird. 

Speicherabbild hab ich deaktiviert , schnellstart und ruhemodus. Aber nichts ändert es.


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht hat es auch dem MBR geschossen. Da hilft folgendes:
Windows CD/Stick rein, ins Installationsmenü booten.
Hier öffnest du die Konsole mit SHIFT + F10
Gib dann folgendes ein:

chkdsk /f /r
bootrec.exe /scanos
bootrec.exe /fixmbr
bootrec.exe /fixboot

Alles jeweils durchlaufen lassen. Ggfs. musst du Windows dann noch mal neu installieren.
Wenn das immer noch nicht hilft, dann hast du irgendeinen Hardwarefuckup.


----------



## eMJay (28. Februar 2017)

Ziehe mal die Batterie raus für 1-2 min. Bei mir hat es damals wunder bewirkt. http://forum.buffed.de/topic/209468-rechner-start-probleme/

Dachte schon ich muss mir ein neues MB kaufen.


----------



## Piti49 (3. März 2017)

Ok ich werde dass die nächsten Tage mal versuchen.

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Piti49 (9. März 2017)

Hey da bin ich wieder.

Also Batterie raus und rein hatte ich natürlich schon mal versucht 

 

Das mit dem MBR, ich hab versucht es einzugeben wie beschrieben aber bei dem letzten Befehl sagt er geht nicht ^^

Ich habe natürlich erstmal googel benutzt. Nun bin ich drauf gestoßen dass ich eigentlich eine EFI Partition brauche aber überhaupt keine habe.

Auch wie es beschrieben wurde, sollte bei mir im Bios direkt Windows 10 Boot stehen aber ich habe lediglich meine Laufwerke dort.

 

Hardware Technisch scheint soweit alles ok.


----------



## Piti49 (6. April 2017)

Heyho, erstmal entschuldigung für die späte Meldung, bin zum zweiten mal Vater geworden und danach kam der Umzug.

 

Ich habe durch den Umzug das Problem gelöst, es war einfach weg XD und es gab nur einen Faktor und ich konnte es auch rekontruieren.

 

Es lag aus irgend einem Grund an der Steckerleiste. Keine ahnung wie das sein kann, aber wenn ich die alte wieder zwischenklemme ist das Problem wieder da.

Vielleicht kann es ja jemand genauer erklären.


----------



## ZAM (7. April 2017)

Mh, vielleicht zu wenig Saft.

 

Und Gratz zum Geschlechtsverkehr. ^^


----------



## Aun (7. April 2017)

Mh, vielleicht zu wenig Saft.

 

Und Gratz zum Geschlechtsverkehr. ^^

 

du hast es in dieser woche mit den anspielungen oder? war ja im stream schon schlimm mit dir.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. April 2017)

Diese Woche?


----------

